# Hutch went to the rainbow bridge today



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2017)

Our little rescue mis marked Dutch made his last vet trip today. He came to us 12 years ago in March, so he was close to 13. The last couple of weeks he got a tumor on his front leg and couldn't hardly use his back legs either. He still loved his veggies and treats and was eating but he'd lost a noticeable amount of weight. I've been helping him get around for the last couple of weeks as I live in a permanent state of denial where my companion animals are concerned, but we both agreed it was time. I still remember how he'd run around the room doing binkies and spins almost too fast to follow--such a happy little man and he will always be that in my memories. We miss you so much my little man. :rabbithop:bunnyangel::rip:


----------



## Aki (Sep 26, 2017)

So sorry to hear that. It's always so hard to say goodbye, but at least it sounds like he had a very long and enviable life...


----------



## stevesmum (Sep 26, 2017)

My condolences... another lovely soul waiting at rainbow bridge :rainbow:


----------



## Munha (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you did your very best for him and I'm sure he knew how much he was loved.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Oct 1, 2017)

I am so so so sorry for your loss. He was such a lucky rabbit to have you to love him and care for him.


----------



## Baracuda56 (Oct 2, 2017)

:cry1: Very sorry to here about your loss.. HUGS!!!:hug2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi there my little man. Watched Guardians of the Galaxy last night and thought of you--always called you my "Rocket Rabbit" as you'd runaround so darn fast in the smallest possible circle. All I had to do to get you going was to start chanting "go rabbit go!" 2 or 3 times and you'd fly around the room for a couple of minutes. We miss you so much my sweet little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2018)

Doesn't seem like it could be a year already--miss you a lot my sweet boy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2019)

Thinking of you, my little fur covered "rocket".


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2019)

Coming up on 2 years already--doesn't seem so short of a time to be without you my little speed racer, you were always such a happy little bunny and just a joy to be around and hold. Miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2020)

3 years already--still talk about you and miss you, my silly boy. We have a new rescue that is a little rocket just like you except he's white with blue eyes like you had. Rest in peace my little man and binky free.


----------



## blwinteler (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi my rapid little guy, still miss you a lot--not the same without you racing around the bunny room like a fur covered missile--doesn't seem like it's only 4 years. See ya next year my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2022)

Hi my little rocket, I still smile when I think about how you would run around me in circles like you were rocket propelled--miss you so much.


----------

